# lux air furnace



## duane (Mar 15, 2007)

induction fan of lux air furnace turns on, ignitor turns on and reaches 2300 degrees, furnace lights, ignitor goes out, furnace goes out - after a few minutes furnace tries to recycle - this repeats as many as five times, furnace goes on lock-out, will not light - must physically turn off power to furnace at switch in basment or thermostat cobntrol, wait a few minutes, turn power back on to furnace, try again - furnace will then run awhile, takes two cycles to run at times and produce heat - what to do?

have cleaned flame sensor and had same checked for cracks, checks out okay - please advise


----------



## AlexGB (Mar 17, 2007)

Sounds strangely familiar.

I had a similar problem with my Luxaire, except once in a while the inducer fan would run and turn off before the ignitor even got a chance to heat.  Other times, it would do what you describe.

My furnace guy sent out two different technicians who tried swapping flame sensors, ignitors and other things I don't remember, all to no avail.  The final solution was to replace the whole control module (circuit board) for about $220.

Good luck.


----------



## john_oconnell (Jan 3, 2010)

Same furnace - same problem - I have a contract with my gas company - they have been out 5 times (3 different technicians) and have no clue - last guy swears the circuit board is OK the problem is the positioning of my thermostat. Just doesn't compute to me.


----------



## baldy (Jan 4, 2010)

make sure you have a good ground at the igniter remove it carefully use some sand paper where the igniter mounts to for a good ground reinstall and see what happens ....but before you put it back look for cracks in the porcine..


----------

